# fan filters



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

is it worth having ... good to have ... how do i put it on .. on all my fans?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Obviously depends on how often you want to clean the inside of your case. I have one on my 120mm intake. Filters out quite a bit of dust.
I also have a 80mm side fan in the window - without filter because that would look like "****".


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

ic .. then i guess ill put a filter on the top fan .. 

but question .. would tat cover some light from the fan? .. and the filter goes .. case/fan/filter .. or case/filter/fan ??



and also .. if a buy a fan controller .. can i connect a light to it also? .. or do i need to buy a light/fan controller .. (which is 10 dollars expensiver)


also .. can i fit a 120mm on any slot .. such as replace my 80 mm to a 120 mm fan? ... and 120mm is better becuz it shoots in more air? .. been wondering


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Well a fan filter would only make sense on an intake fan. Of course it blocks out some of the light - but my 120mm blue fan is still quite visible (and its only running on 5V right now) even through the mesh.
I dont know if you can run light (you mean cathodes ?) on a controller. Obviously they run on a converter because they need high voltage - if the converter cant provide that i would assume they just wont turn on - but thats just a guess. Why would i want to dim the lights in my case ??? lol


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

also .. can i fit a 120mm on any slot .. such as replace my 80 mm to a 120 mm fan? ... and 120mm is better becuz it shoots in more air? .. been wondering
didnt answer this question 

and dim the lights .. well i keep my computer on about 24/7 ... so i was thinking why waste the light when im sleeping? .. just a thought .. plus fan controller

i was thinking about buying a fan controller so that when im at my peak of using i can turn it up pretty high .. but then ... when is a good time to turn it up and turn it down .. and wats minimum and maximum that i should turn up or down


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

I think a 120mm fan only works if there is a hole big enough for it to push air through it. A regular 80mm hole just doesnt cut it. If you mount a 120mm fan on top of it it will just create a lot of noise of air being sucked through the little opening and all kinds of turbulences creating even more noise.

About the lights - the cathodes usually come with a switch you can mount in an unused PCI slot. Thats what i did. When i dont need them i just switch them off. No need to connect them to a fan controller.

I think to find out what the best max and minimum settings are requires some testing. I guess it depends a lot on what noise levels you want to achieve or can tolerate and how good the airflow in your case is. That'll determine how far down you can go. Either way most fans wont spin too well below 5V - which is also usually the fan controllers lower limit.


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

if i put the fan controller on the max level .. is that wat my fan is running at rite now? .. i mean if i just have it plugged with the power supply

and does the fan filter go inbetween the fan and the case .. .or after the fan?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

It depends a little on the fan controller - usually their max is lower than the supplied voltage from the PSU - has to do with the way they work. Mine goes from 5 -11.5 but its not uncommon to find some that only go up to 11V. But thats only 1V less than what comes from the PSU and results in a very small decrease in RPM.

You also need to have the fan filter FIRST - and the fan behind it. If you'd have the fan first and then the filter behind it the dust would collect between fan blades and filter and eventually cause a blockade.


----------

